# Mhp ¡Que vivan los novios!



## María Madrid

Sí, aunque ya sabemos todos que vivan está mal dicho, qué porras, la tradición es la tradición.

Se nos ha casado Mhp así que ¡que vivan los novios! Desde el mundo virtual tus amigos de WR os deseamos la mayor felicidad en esta nueva etapa de vuestra vida. 

Un abrazo a los dos,


----------



## heidita

Pero qué tonterías: ¿UNA FIESTA EN MADRID SIN CERVECITA?

Hasta ahí podríamos llegar.....

A mí también me dijo un pajarito que *mhp* se iba a casar con un "ángel". 

¡¡Así que por fin!!

Bueno, no sé si para la ocasión es mejor una poco de _chimpún_, noooooooo, mejor cervecita. 

UN FUERTE ABRAZO PARA LOS DOS.


----------



## Outsider

¡Muchas felicidades, Mhp!


----------



## Ivy29

MHP : Mucho años de felicidad, comprensión y mucho amor.

Fleicdades a los novios.

Ivy29


----------



## Fernita

*Mhp: ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡espero que sean muy felices y que coman perdices!!!!!!*

*Y también que, ahora que te has casado, no desaparezcas del foro*

*¡¡¡¡TODA LA FELICIDAD DEL MUNDO PARA LOS NOVIOS!!!*
*CON TODO MI CARIÑO,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## lazarus1907

*¡Felicidades por la boda, mhp!*


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICIDADES!!, y un **regalito* *para la boda .*


----------



## parhuzam

_*¡Felicidades....! y más porras para los novios...
*_

Wish you a very happy life together ....and may every day of it you can post together in this forum....

Best wishes.

Párhuzam


----------



## María Madrid

¿Porras? Explícanoslo, por favor... no sé si te refieres al chocolate con churros de la madrugada o a que la celebración de la boda sea tan salvaje que tenga que acabar por intervenir la policía... Saludos,


----------



## parhuzam

Ja ja ja ...Pero me gusta la idea de una celebración....."wild and jubilant"..pero no tan salvaje..... ¿me pasas otro churro, María?

porras= wild and crazy cheers... ¿No?


----------



## María Madrid

En España no... supongo que un toque éxotico a la celebración! Saludos,


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Mis felicitaciones para los novios! 

Siempre es bueno saber que una pareja llega al punto culminante de su relación, en la que la unión es para siempre. Creo que el despertar a diario con la persona que es dueña de nuestro corazón es uno de los regalos más preciados a los que podamos aspirar. 

Así que nuevamente mis felicitaciones, y que la comprensión y la comunicación reine en su hogar.

Un abrazo,


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Muchas felicidades para los novios!  Les deseo una unión duradera acompañada de muchas sonrisas.*

*Con mucho cariño*
*Soledad*


----------



## Fernando

Enhorabuena, mhp.

Sólo quedamos los buenos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Felicidades amigo:

Espero que no os guardéis toda la felicidad para vosotros , compartidla un poco.

Un abrazote enorme.

Perico.


----------



## ILT

¡Felicidades! Que la dicha que sienten hoy los acompañe siempre, junto con comprensión, salud y alegría.


----------



## mhp

Thank you everyone. 

Hopefully this one will last a bit longer.

Just kidding. It's my first and, finger crossed, last.


----------



## pejeman

...y el viaje de bodas a Acapulco corre por mi cuenta. Felicidades.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations - here's wishing you the very best!

To your health!


----------



## aceituna

¡Qué gran noticia! Os deseo todo lo mejor en vuestra vida en común. ¡Muchísimas felicidades!

Un abrazo,
Inés


----------

